
Pioneer: A home for the ambitious outsiders of the world - siberianbear
https://pioneer.app/
======
ggm
On the homepage list of experts page Marc Andreessen looks like a conehead. Is
that Photoshopped to add some humour or does he have microcephaly?

~~~
hsikka
he definitely has strange head shape in reality. its pretty interesting

~~~
ggm
He's worth $1.7b so I think he can elect to have any shaped head he likes fwiw

~~~
hsikka
Excellent, so to prepare myself for when my hear inevitably falls out and
reveals my oblong head, I just need to have a net worth in excess of a billion
dollars.

~~~
ggm
Cunning plan achieved!

